# america or canada??



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

hi all, help wanted
ive recently been researching a move to canada as a truck driver but am now wondering about north america, possibly montana. has anyone got any advice they could share please. is it easier to get into america than canada, things like that.
thanks.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Offhand, I'd say it's more difficult to immigrate to the US than to Canada. 

For information on immigrating to the US, your first step should be to read carefully the information on the websites of the Department of State (Welcome to Travel.State.Gov) and the US Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS Home Page) dealing with the requirements for entry to the US. You'll see that - for a normal working person - there are limited options. Sponsorship by a family member or an employer is the best-known way to come in, but it isn't necessarily quick, cheap, easy or guaranteed.

For Canada, start with the website of Citizenship and Immigration Canada (Welcome Page | Page d'accueil). There is a questionnaire you can complete to see what your chances are of being admitted, based on your occupation, experience, education, etc.

I'd say your chances of getting in to Canada are greater than of getting in to the US. However, you should take a look at the Canada Forum (if you haven't already done so), and search this Forum as well - seems to me there is at least one person who gave a fairly detailed explanation of how he managed to come to the US as a truck driver.

Good luck to you, wherever you finally settle.


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for the advice, i obviously need to do some more digging on this.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Obviously it is not the weather:>)
Google "CDL" to give you an idea about US drivers' licensing. We had a member who made the transition. Search option will find him.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Search for "bj928" - that's the Forum name of the member who found a way to immigrate to the US as a truck driver - I think the thread itself is called "UK truck driver wants to immigrate to US". Good luck!


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone, sounds like some good stuff to follow up on


----------

